# New permanent eyeshadows



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 2, 2006)

I am not sure how this is going to work but as i was schematicizing last night I noticed for holiday merchandising has totally changed! total pain in the ass because I had it all memorized but I noticed alot of new colors on the list that we have not received yet...
but even my manager didn't know what it was about
some of the colors I remember off hand were 
li'lilly
mesmorised or something like that

there were about 10 or so new colors listed, has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll check when I go to work on friday.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 2, 2006)

make sure you look at the holiday merchandising book and not the summer one


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope goldbit is one of them since they repromoted it a few times and i missed out on it!!!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 2, 2006)

its not


----------



## baby_love (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope they bring Nighttrain back!  it's my perfect smokey grey and I was stoooopid and didn't buy a backup :-(


----------



## calbear (Nov 3, 2006)

yeah we saw it the other day and it's not a pretty site.  It includes all the lustre shadows that came out in that one line (blanking right now on the line name) but it was mineralism, romantique, fine shine and all those others which most of us where not fans of. Plus they took off the schematic all together some of the more popular shadows and others they left to the overflow tray ie. woodwinked, soft brown etc.


----------



## lara (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_It includes all the lustre shadows that came out in that one line (blanking right now on the line name) but it was mineralism, romantique, fine shine and all those others which most of us where not fans of._

 
Lustrevision?

Lustres and glimmershimmers and glitz glosses, oh my! It's like all the crap products of the last three years are coming back to haunt you.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 3, 2006)

I hate when you memorize the schematics...and then they change them on you!!!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_yeah we saw it the other day and it's not a pretty site.  It includes all the lustre shadows that came out in that one line (blanking right now on the line name) but it was mineralism, romantique, fine shine and all those others which most of us where not fans of. Plus they took off the schematic all together some of the more popular shadows and others they left to the overflow tray ie. woodwinked, soft brown etc._

 
exactly! i was so offended they look all my favs off the unit


----------



## calbear (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_I hate when you memorize the schematics...and then they change them on you!!!!_

 

'Oh you're looking for Jest..........um...............um... give me a minute...........it's here somewhere.............BINGO got it .....oops that's Naked Lunch.....................just give me another minute.'

And don't THINK you know where something is and someone accidently didn't put it back in the right spot.  Now your ideas are all shot.


----------



## baby_love (Nov 4, 2006)

all right I'm so confused now...?  can someone please explain this whole thing to meee?  thanks!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 4, 2006)

what are you confused about


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 

 
_all right I'm so confused now...?  can someone please explain this whole thing to meee?  thanks!!_

 
The shadows on the display unit are organized according to a schematic (basically a placement chart with the names of the shadows).  That way the shadows are always in the same spot (easy to find) and are aesthetically pleasing (colour scheme arrangements).  Occasionally they redo the schematic to accomodate the introduction of new shadows and discontinuation current regular shadows.

They only have so much room on the display unit.  When they add new ones, certain shadows that are then DC'd or are about to become DC'd go in the overflow tray, as they no longer have room on the display unit. The "overflow tray" is either a metal tray or large Pyrex container that holds the shadows and is generally kept right behind the shadow display unit.  That way the MAs can still access them until they sell the remaining stock.  This is also where LE shadow that no longer have a display unit go.

Each merchandise/launch period, they put out a merchandising book that talks about what is coming out, where to place it in the store and for how long the product and/or display should be out on the sales floor.  

MAs go to a class every merchandise/launch period called "Update".  They receive an advance view, training and a book on upcoming products. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 4, 2006)

I talked to my MA today when she did my make-up for an event. She told me she thought romantique and some lusters were going to be the new perms...she also tld me that one of the MSF's would be permanent....I don't know but she said when she heard that she though of me and how much i would die.


----------



## Dianora (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The shadows on the display unit are organized according to a schematic (basically a placement chart with the names of the shadows).  That way the shadows are always in the same spot (easy to find) and are aesthetically pleasing (colour scheme arrangements)._

 
Now I feel really, really guilty for all the times that I picked up an eyeshadow to check out the name and couldn't remember which open spot I took it from and probably didn't put it back in the correct place.

As for people who are turning up your nose at the items they're bringing back, what is wrong with them? I've only been an active m.a.c. fan for about a year and wasn't around for these old collections.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_As for people who are turning up your nose at the items they're bringing back, what is wrong with them? I've only been an active m.a.c. fan for about a year and wasn't around for these old collections._

 
The shadows they're bringing in are lustres, which are usually lovely in the pot but difficult/annoying to work with.  Also, there are other shadows which MAC could bring back that many fans loved, such as Goldbit (mentioned above).  I've only been hooked on MAC for a year and missed out on quite a few solid releases, and would love for them to make permanent some of those LE's, but I vaguely remember Lustrevision and won't care much for those shadows to come back. =T

I'm concerned about hearing Woodwinked in the overflow tray, tho... that doesn't mean it's on the to-be-dc'd list, does it?  Eep!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_Now I feel really, really guilty for all the times that I picked up an eyeshadow to check out the name and couldn't remember which open spot I took it from and probably didn't put it back in the correct place...._

 





 Naaah, don't feel bad. That's just part of an MA's job.  Makeup is a very personal and intimate thing.  Clients need to see it, hold it, and of course, as you said, know what colour it is.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 

 
_.....she said when she heard that she though of me and how much i would die._


----------



## Sanne (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Lustres and glimmershimmers and glitz glosses, oh my! It's like all the crap products of the last three years are coming back to haunt you._

 
hahah LMAO!!! But you are totally right, lustrevision was crap (exept for goldbit e/s) and the glitsglosses where just cheapo glittery glosses in a horrible package!


----------



## HotLady1970 (Nov 5, 2006)

I loove the Glimmershimmers and Lustre's aren't that bad either when you use them with Mixing Medium!


----------



## Sanne (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotLady1970* 

 
_I loove the Glimmershimmers and Lustre's aren't that bad either when you use them with Mixing Medium! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

still, the lustres from the lustrevision collection were pretty bad, especially compared to some of the permanent ones


----------



## lara (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotLady1970* 

 
_Lustre's aren't that bad either when you use them with Mixing Medium! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's the thing though - you shouldn't have to use another product just to get an eyeshadow to look good and work well. The average home consumer puts on eyeshadow with a fingertip and would rightfully point out that it's stupid to have to use another product, and the average working make-up artist hasn't got the time nor the patience to mess about with mixing mediums when they shouldn't be required in the first place.

Which sucks, because Fine Shine is a great colour.


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_still, the lustres from the lustrevision collection were pretty bad, especially compared to some of the permanent ones_

 
I loved Lustrevision!!!!! Casino doesn't even feel like a lustre, Nighttrain is my go to for smokey black eyes, Romantique is a great light pink and of course Goldbit was cool. Oh, and I adored Lustreleaf, the prettiest light green! But hey, to each his own i guess


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 5, 2006)

i also saw this yesterday, i saw (the ones i remember) nighttrian, romantique, fine shine, mineralism, lil lilly and krisp eyeshadow...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anybody have an official or full list of what will be permanent? I'd love to know! Thanks!!!!


----------



## calbear (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotLady1970* 

 
_I loove the Glimmershimmers and Lustre's aren't that bad either when you use them with Mixing Medium! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Well the other problem with this is that mixing mediums are not available at most locations.  And the only thing close to it is EZR so trying to convince the every day consumer that they should purchase EZR just so they can make those lustres work is a REAL hard sale.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_....and krisp eyeshadow..._

 
Eh?  They are bringing that crap bomb back?  They should just change the name from Krisp to what it is....Chalk.


----------



## allan_willb (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Lustrevision?

Lustres and glimmershimmers and glitz glosses, oh my! It's like all the crap products of the last three years are coming back to haunt you._

 
lmao!!


----------



## baby_love (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The shadows on the display unit are organized according to a schematic (basically a placement chart with the names of the shadows).  That way the shadows are always in the same spot (easy to find) and are aesthetically pleasing (colour scheme arrangements).  Occasionally they redo the schematic to accomodate the introduction of new shadows and discontinuation current regular shadows.

They only have so much room on the display unit.  When they add new ones, certain shadows that are then DC'd or are about to become DC'd go in the overflow tray, as they no longer have room on the display unit. The "overflow tray" is either a metal tray or large Pyrex container that holds the shadows and is generally kept right behind the shadow display unit.  That way the MAs can still access them until they sell the remaining stock.  

Each merchandise/launch period, they put out a merchandising book that talks about what is coming out, where to place it in the store and for how long the product and/or display should be out on the sales floor.  

MAs go to a class every merchandise/launch period called "Update".  They receive an advance view, training and a book on upcoming products. 

Hope that helps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahh, now I get it!  thank you so much, you're so helpful!!


----------



## nomed (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_Now I feel really, really guilty for all the times that I picked up an eyeshadow to check out the name and couldn't remember which open spot I took it from and probably didn't put it back in the correct place._

 
haha thats where I come in. I dont work there but I always have to fix the order for them lol. it annoys the crap out of mr to see a color like aquadisiac next to something like woodwinked. 

Woodwinked belongs around in the top of the second rack thing and aquadisiac is like the last shadow on the second rack. anyway...

haha I hate the overflow tray. I always have to reach over to get at one I want to look at.

Spring Up is STILL at my counter and I'm like ew. Go away.


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2006)

I wish they'd make some new permanent Veluxe Pearls...the VPs they came out with last year were a bit disappointing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2006)

/\ Agreed!  MAC is on such a velvet shadow and lustre shadow & lipstick kick this year!  Don't get me wrong, they are good for a part of the collection, but they are really prevalent this year.  Yeah..yeah...trend and all that, but come on MAC...throw us a bone!


----------



## Joke (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_i also saw this yesterday, i saw (the ones i remember) nighttrian, romantique, fine shine, mineralism, lil lilly and krisp eyeshadow..._

 
I would die if they bring back krisp!!! That was my first ever MAC e/s.
I would buy it for sentimental reasons only!!! =)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 

 
_I would die if they bring back krisp!!! That was my first ever MAC e/s.
I would buy it for sentimental reasons only!!! =)_

 
Oh....sorry!  I was talking bad about "your first".  I know how sentimental those products can be!


----------



## Joke (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Oh....sorry!  I was talking bad about "your first".  I know how sentimental those products can be!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problemo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 13, 2006)

Mac and becoming more an dmore like EL everyday. Not listening to the demand but picking out what they want to sell. Those glitz glosses--yuck.


----------



## bein_aranel (Nov 15, 2006)

I loved Lustrevision! I don't know why everyone's complaining about the good stuff (ie. Glimmershimmers and lustres) finially being made permanent, they're great! Just gotta know how to use them and be willing work with them. Otherwise, you miss out on some great stuff and those lustres were some of the best! Finally I'll have more of Casino.


----------



## bein_aranel (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Well the other problem with this is that mixing mediums are not available at most locations.  And the only thing close to it is EZR so trying to convince the every day consumer that they should purchase EZR just so they can make those lustres work is a REAL hard sale._

 
The best substitue for Mixing Medium eye to use the lustres on the eye area would be Fix+ and since it's sold everywhere and not overly expensive, that wouldn't be too bad. Other than that, they could just use a shadestick or paint under them, they work just as well. Lustres aren't hard to work with at all.


----------



## calbear (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bein_aranel* 

 
_The best substitue for Mixing Medium eye to use the lustres on the eye area would be Fix+ and since it's sold everywhere and not overly expensive, that wouldn't be too bad. Other than that, they could just use a shadestick or paint under them, they work just as well. Lustres aren't hard to work with at all._

 
That's the point.  As a makeup artist I can make almost anything 'work' and what I will use on my face or when I'm working is one thing.  But it is hard to sell a lustre to the everyday customer when another product is needed to 'make it work'.  Some products work better with a base such as a shadestick but to tell the soccer mom customer that she has to use Fix+ in order to make that one little eyeshadow she just ran into the store for a pick me up to work for her is a hard sell.


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nomed* 

 
_
Spring Up is STILL at my counter and I'm like ew. Go away._

 


















that was so funny


----------



## calbear (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok just as an FYI our store is going back to the old schematic since the new one was supposedly for asia only.  So maybe those other shadows are not coming back.


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Ok just as an FYI our store is going back to the old schematic since the new one was supposedly for asia only. So maybe those other shadows are not coming back._

 
Damn, I really like lustreleaf too!


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm pretty damn sure (like 95% maybe) that those Asian lustrevisions are perm at our Duty Free Store... which is smack in the middle of Waikiki with all them Japanese tourists!


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_I'm pretty damn sure (like 95% maybe) that those Asian lustrevisions are perm at our Duty Free Store... which is smack in the middle of Waikiki with all them Japanese tourists!_

 
Where is there a duty free in waikiki? My sister in law lives in oahu...maybe she'll pick some up for me!


----------



## MACreation (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_hahah LMAO!!! But you are totally right, lustrevision was crap (exept for goldbit e/s) and the glitsglosses where just cheapo glittery glosses in a horrible package!_

 
ugh YUCK!


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbowcrushed* 

 
_Where is there a duty free in waikiki? My sister in law lives in oahu...maybe she'll pick some up for me!_

 
the DFS galleria.  Go all the way to the back of the store where you can go up the escalator.  Go up, and walk toward Coach (and turn the corner).  Walk past the fragrances and you'll hit it in the corner of the store.  It's a really slow place and they're really slow at selling out of stuff.  Last I saw, they still had lovely lily there.


----------

